# Hussain bolt - berlin world championship 2009



## ralphy1976 (Aug 19, 2009)

I know i am risking to be shot down in flames, here goes.

I have spent a few hours searching the net and trying to watch as many videos of hussain bolt running the 100m & 200m as he is now the fatest man on earth (9.58s). The reason why? well i wanted to check something.

I have never seen him running a full 100m. For some reasons he is able to cut his effort at 50m, but this week he ran for maybe 70m / 80m tops. If you look at all the other athletes they are going at full speed, you can see it on their faces.

For those old enough to remember, i felt exactly the same way that i did when Ben Johnson rab that 100m against Karl Lewis in the Seoul games.

I am sure he is naturally gifted, and very special, but when he ran 9.69s and blew everyone away he ran for 60m and then just "strolled out".

What do you guys think?


----------



## 777timesgod (Aug 19, 2009)

You have a right to question his performance. It's suspicious as HELL! Did you see the american's face when he was running? He was running as if his life was in jeopardy.

Anyone has to be stupid, naive or a fanatical fan of bolt to even think that this was a clean race. I am sure that the other athletes took something "extra" untraceable or maybe days before the run, but bolt was not running, he was walking for gods sake!

Now some might say that he is a natural runner and etc etc but the bottom line is that the Jamaican federation is corrupt. Remember the womens runners? There were cases of illegal substances and for some legal error (they "forgot" to open the samples in front of her) they were allowed to compete. check this scandal out before the media bury it deep.

And for all of you that say that the samples of blood that are collect are re-tested in the future so there is a chance that if he is using something that is high-tech he will be caught dont kid yourselves. You can only take some much blood and the tests ruin most of it. not enough to last forever. also who will remember or care if bolt was drugged when the new "natural" athlete in 4-5 years time makes a record of 9.01? No one...


----------



## ralphy1976 (Aug 19, 2009)

i must say that over the last 2 years i have been extremely surprised by the sudden Jamaican "resurgence" on the international sprinting scene. I must also say that as far back as i can remember sprinters (whether 100m / 200m / 400m) faces used to show a bit of pain and effort during a race.

Nowadays with high tech camera you can see that Bolt (and others) and making such feat nearly effortless, whereas others are really all out.

Obviously this is not just in the case of the 100m. tonight is the 200m final which bolt will win (obviously) and i am pretty sure he will break the world record (obviously) and might do so with "running" only 120 / 130m and rolling the rest.....

Obviously one could read all this and think i have a grudge against Mr bolt, actually i do not, but i find quite amazing that everyone (medias / federations / sponsors..etc..) is dishing rewards and using amazing superlatives when there is such an obvious (and physically measurable) gap between a man who appeared 2 / 3 years ago and everyoen else.

Another sport of mine is Triathlon...there again, interesting, the current leader of the World cup is 20 years old. Ex junior world champion (of course) and happens to run the 10Km in ~29min...

At Berlin, the slowest competitor for the 10k falt was japanese and did it in 29' something...the triatlete does this but before swims a mile in 15' and does 40Km on a bike in about ~50min...and he is totally naturally gifted too..

better stop..i am getting agitated!!!


----------



## 777timesgod (Aug 25, 2009)

Speaking about easy winners. The south african "woman" that won with a mile distance on 400m i think, not sure which event it was i just saw the end, received the test results.

Her testosterone was 3 times that of a real woman!!!!!!!!!!!! She is not a man honestly, i believe you "girl"...

Her coach said that the IAAF should make her drop her pants and that he has seen her naked and everything is ok down there. I think i am going to die of laughter!

Better stop before my friends in S.Africa start sending threatening emails.


----------



## Scali (Aug 25, 2009)

You can't always tell if someone is going 'all out' though.
Not sure if there are any fans of speedskating here, but some of the best skaters have an extremely smooth and almost effortless technique, such as Jan Bos or Jeremy Wotherspoon.
Then there's guys like Erben Wennemars where you can really tell they're putting in the effort. Just a difference in style. Michael Johnson also looked really 'effortless' in running.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Aug 25, 2009)

scali i agree with you, some people look very relaxed and at ease eventhough they are pushing out seriously. However, having re-watched a few of Michael Jonhson greatest races, you can see on his face that he is still making an effort to keep such a speed / performance.

I am also pretty sure that Mr Bolt is really good and totally naturally gifted to even be racing at such level. I find just strange that everytime Mr bolt is racing he is winning and not just winning, he is anihilating everyone.

Based on his performance, and if he was to race at full speed throughout 100m i think 9s / 100m will be achieveable..what does this mean then? nothing....

Or if i want to be honest, to me it means that he nutrition / diet is such that it can not be detected.

Let's wait and see what kind of disease he will have in 20 years. (for reference, ben jonhson, florence griffith joyner and many pro cyclist from the 80s are all seriosuly ill, some with unique diseases...)


----------



## Varcolac (Aug 26, 2009)

If you're going to call him out as a cheat, at least spell the man's name right. It's Usain. 

Spelling criticism aside, I just feel bad for every other sprinter in the world. They're out there trying their best, and Bolt's just like "yeah man I was really tired, didn't do too well, slowed down... had a few chicken nuggets..." and still wins. Doesn't mean he's cheating, still must make him bloody annoying for everyone else in his sport.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Aug 26, 2009)

sorry for my spelling mistake.

I obviously would be more than happy and absolutely blown away if he (alongside some of his running pals) was to be "clean". After all the ancient greeks regarded sport to be as important as philosophy : Anima Sano In Corpore Sano

let's hope that the other eat less chicken wings and (h)Usain moves onto Burger King!!!


----------



## guitarbuilder93 (Sep 1, 2009)

i don't know what to think of the race, even though i watched it. it may arouse suspiscion, but, you know, it is what it is.

and some guys really do keep a straight face when they're doing anything, even physically taxing things. just look at fedor emelianenko, the best MMA fighter in the world, and possibly all time. whether its talking training running, taking punches and kicks, or beating the living shit out of someone, he always has a poker face! that's just the way some people are.


----------



## GazPots (Sep 3, 2009)

Whats the point of going as fast as you can knowing you'll ace the world record when you can steadily and easily decrease it bit by bit and make far more money out of it and prolong your winning career. As opposed to acing it mega style and then never being able to beat it again.


At least thats my theory. He's working it to its full potential.


----------



## Scali (Sep 3, 2009)

GazPots said:


> Whats the point of going as fast as you can knowing you'll ace the world record when you can steadily and easily decrease it bit by bit and make far more money out of it and prolong your winning career. As opposed to acing it mega style and then never being able to beat it again.
> 
> 
> At least thats my theory. He's working it to its full potential.


 
Yea, I think so too. Much like what Isinbayeva does aswell. She's really milking it, which only adds to her status and legend (and bank account)


----------



## ralphy1976 (Sep 18, 2009)

Scali said:


> Yea, I think so too. Much like what Isinbayeva does aswell. She's really milking it, which only adds to her status and legend (and bank account)



yes i second this view too...but apparently lately he has been tired so his performances were not too his usual standards..bummer!!


----------

